# ATV tires



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

I have some dirt devil tires that have a lot of miles on them, somewhere around 4000. I really like 6 ply tires cause you rarely get flats, the only bad thing is that there are these side lugs that never see any wear so when you ride in the mud they throw mud everywhere.








Thinking of getting some dirt tamers, anyone have these on their wheeler and how do you like them? They are also 6 ply tires.


----------

